# CO2 regulator for this 5lb CO2 tank



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I am tired of algae and dying plants in my tank.

I am planning to buy this 5lb CO2 tank.

New 5lb Aluminum Carbon Dioxide CO2 Tank Free Shipping | eBay

Can someone tell me what is the cheapest and workable CO2 regulator that I can use for this tank?

Also, has anyone heard of this? Don't let your gas run down to 80-90%. Does anyone know how to prevent this from happenning besides checking it all the time?

CO2 FAQ for Planted Aquarium Tanks

As you use the CO2 in your cylinder, it gets lighter and lighter. When you have used about 80-90% of the gas, the pressure starts to drop from the 800psi or so it had when it was just filled. If you keep drawing gas, it will drop to zero eventually. But you don't want to do that, because at about 500psi or so, the regulator becomes unstable.
When the critical pressure is reached, the regulator will dump the entire remaining contents of the tank into whatever comes after the regulator. When this happens, the pressure on the output side of the regulator will rise dramatically. You can try to protect your aquarium by putting a pressure relief valve set at 20 psi or so on the output side of the regulator so this excess gas will just be vented into the room that contains the cylinder. If you were dumb like I was the first time, all the gas will be pushed into your tank. If you have a glass lid on it like I did, the "air" space over the tank will be monopolized by CO2, to the exclusion of oxygen. After a few hours your fish will die of anoxia.

Regards,


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Support the local sponsors please. It will cost you more after shipping.

JL has 5 lb cheap. IPU and Canadian Aquatic in Richmond has them as well.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 for what gklaw said. Support local sponsors. Also if you're looking for something smaller, I'll be selling my paintball co2 setup soon, only thing missing is the paintball tank, I'll be keeping that. Works like a charm.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Ditto. You don't need to look too far to find what you need here. There's even a thread right now of someone selling a brand new 5 lbs Co2 tank.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-brand-new-5lb-co2-bottle-never-used-19478/

As for the Co2 regulator, again you can ask around on the forum say: "LF - looking for Co2 regulator, etc.." or some of the sponsors here will sell them to you. I know that Bienlim was selling some good regulators a few weeks back but I don't know if he sold them all or not. You can check it out.

Keep in mind that Co2 is only part of the equation for keeping plants. It is not going to be your miracle cure for "tired of algae and dying plants" problem you are having.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am still thinking. 

I am under a budget. I want the mastercard statement to look as small as possible when my wife inspects it at the end of the month. 

There is no cheap CO2 regulator out there.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

waynet said:


> Thanks everyone. I am still thinking.
> 
> I am under a budget. I want the mastercard statement to look as small as possible when my wife inspects it at the end of the month.
> 
> There is no cheap CO2 regulator out there.


I'm afraid there is no "cheap" CO2 regulator when it comes to large high pressure tanks. Minimum your looking at is about $55 for a used single gauge regulator, and that's if people are willing to sell at that price.

I know that budget feeling too, it hurts to know that this is an expensive hobby to get into.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-co2-setup-18950/


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

> As you use the CO2 in your cylinder, it gets lighter and lighter. When you have used about 80-90% of the gas, the pressure starts to drop from the 800psi or so it had when it was just filled. If you keep drawing gas, it will drop to zero eventually. But you don't want to do that, because at about 500psi or so, the regulator becomes unstable.


That's a load of horse hockey. There is only one place for a regulator that is that unstable, and that is a dumpster (after it's been smashed with a hammer to prevent reuse). I use a lot of compressed gas for my line of work, and I've never had a regulator dump the contents of a cylinder. As proof, I present the fact that I am alive and kicking. If I had regulators dumping a fifth of their gas into my lab, I would be a Darwin Award nominee by now. Depending on your CO2 supplier, you might not want to go below 50 psi to avoid having to pay a cleaning fee, but that's a discussion for a different day.

That said, if you use a single stage regulator, the output pressure on the regulator is tied to the amount of gas left in the cylinder. If you get a dual-stage regulator, the output pressure will remain constant no matter how much gas you have left. The last time I bought an argon regulator, I think it was $15 more for a dual stage.

Honestly, gas hardware is something I strongly recommend not skimping on. Compressed gas is very dangerous stuff, and if something goes wrong your home and your life can get pretty badly screwed up.

For super cheap CO2, have you looked into home brewing it in pop bottles? I believe there are a few thread out there for details, and it really does work once the leaks are plugged!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

fuzzysocks said:


> I use a lot of compressed gas for my line of work, and I've never had a regulator dump the contents of a cylinder. As proof, I present the fact that I am alive and kicking.


I am with Gordon on this. I am pretty certain now that the EOTD is a myth. However, when it all turns to gas phase, the bubble rate does goes up, if you are using a single stage regulator. I have personally experienced this and come home to an entire tank of dead fish. If you are running a dual stage reg and a quality needle valve, you can go on vacation with impunity.

Contrary to some of the other posts, there ARE cheaper regulators, but as they say in a lot of things, cheap and quality don't go together. If you go cheap, you need to spend time monitoring it. If you don't have time, then you have to pay. I personally don't have time, and bought better regulators and needle valves, after the first time it killed my entire tank. If you have time and are diligent, no reason not to use the cheaper regs. Just fill as soon as you see the tank pressure start to drop. Mine come in at about 800 - 1000 psi and when it hits 500, I go and fill it. You're not saving much money but going 2 days earlier anyway. If you don't think that's an issue, buy the cheapest regulator that works for you.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

J&L sells the milwakee c02 regulator for $108. I bought it and it works great. The CO2 tank you can buy from a fire exstinguisher supply store it was the cheapest I could find. Its not aluminum but who cares. I got mine from AW fireguard in Port Moody filled for $80 cash and its a 10pound.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I got the Dual Guage CO2 Regulator - Brass regulator instead. Now I have to buy the needle valve.

I know J&L has it for $24. I am going to wait until next month to get that.



jbyoung00008 said:


> J&L sells the milwakee c02 regulator for $108. I bought it and it works great. The CO2 tank you can buy from a fire exstinguisher supply store it was the cheapest I could find. Its not aluminum but who cares. I got mine from AW fireguard in Port Moody filled for $80 cash and its a 10pound.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 29 gallon tank and two 10 gallon tanks.

Can I use anAQUARIUM FISH TANK AIR LINE SPLITTER CONTROL VALVE nstead of one of those expensive CO2 splitter?

I see on the internet how this guy did it. http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7206-Diy-co2-splitter

Thanks.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Brass 3 way CO2 Splitter | The Shrimp Lab

Can anyone tell me how can this CO2 splitter can supply CO2 to three aquariums?

Thanks


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Something doesn't look right in the picture of the Co2 splitter. What you need is a plenum chamber with an input feed from the regulator and 3 outlets for each of your tank each separately regulated by it own needle valve. That way you can control the bubble rate separately for each outlet.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Agree. Maybe they showed the wrong picture or the statement should be "Now you can supply Co2 to 2 aquariums".



Captured Moments said:


> Something doesn't look right in the picture of the Co2 splitter. What you need is a plenum chamber with an input feed from the regulator and 3 outlets for each of your tank each separately regulated by it own needle valve. That way you can control the bubble rate separately for each outlet.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am pretty sure I have a 3 way splitter and 3 needle valves among my stash. PM me if you are interested and I can confirm.


----------

